# Numatic Henry Airo Brush



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Does anyone have one of these? 

I have a Henry hoover and I've read about the Airo Brush attachment but not 100% convinced by it! 

Blade seems to be starting to blow his coat, I keep finding clumps and tufts of hair everywhere so we need to be prepared!!


----------



## JoeyTheCat (Jun 26, 2012)

I bought one back in September for my ordinary Henry because I found that it wasn't removing the hairs from the carpet. The Airo brush definitely works a lot better at picking up the hairs (although not all of them). It is much better than the ordinary head. It does have its own limitations eg it is a bar like this:










and human hair gets wrapped thickly around the bar where it gets stuck on the bristles. If something big gets sucked up like a tissue or a receipt it stops the bar from spinning and you have to pull out the item. It also makes a high-pitched whistling noise when it isn't sucking things up.

I bought mine from Amazon. I found it a bit annoying that I paid a lot for the Henry and then had to pay extra to pick up dog hairs!


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

JoeyTheCat said:


> I bought one back in September for my ordinary Henry because I found that it wasn't removing the hairs from the carpet. The Airo brush definitely works a lot better at picking up the hairs (although not all of them). It is much better than the ordinary head. It does have its own limitations eg it is a bar like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine works quite well on Sibe hair but with the big coat blow about to start I wanted to be prepared :lol:

I find the most useful attachment I've got is this one










For getting the hair off the sofa, I stupidly bought a suede sofa 

Thank you for the info xx


----------



## patterdalelass (Dec 7, 2012)

I have one,the gripe i have with it is if you try to hoover up anything largish it jams and its a pain to take apart.I have to be careful as my parrots lob stuff out of the cages,the times ive had a dried chilli/monkey nut/dried friut chunk stuck in it!Long hairs do get wrapped around the brush bar so you have to defluff at times.
Overall a good product, i wouldnt go back to the original floor tool.


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

patterdalelass said:


> I have one,the gripe i have with it is if you try to hoover up anything largish it jams and its a pain to take apart.I have to be careful as my parrots lob stuff out of the cages,the times ive had a dried chilli/monkey nut/dried friut chunk stuck in it!Long hairs do get wrapped around the brush bar so you have to defluff at times.
> Overall a good product, i wouldnt go back to the original floor tool.


Never heard of it but intrigued. Is it suitable for hard floors or just carpet?


----------



## patterdalelass (Dec 7, 2012)

Snoringbear said:


> Never heard of it but intrigued. Is it suitable for hard floors or just carpet?


I use mine on both.


----------



## JoeyTheCat (Jun 26, 2012)

patterdalelass said:


> I use mine on both.


So do I, although I only have a very small uncarpeted area (kitchen and bathroom) but it works with no problem.


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

patterdalelass said:


> I use mine on both.


Thanks, wasn't sure as it didn't have the lever to put the bristles out. I've always found the regular head pushes things around too much as the bristles are stiff. Just got a steam cleaner the other day, so I'll let the credit card take another hit


----------



## Deb87 (Nov 22, 2012)

patterdalelass said:


> I have one,the gripe i have with it is if you try to hoover up anything largish it jams and its a pain to take apart.I have to be careful as my parrots lob stuff out of the cages,the times ive had a dried chilli/monkey nut/dried friut chunk stuck in it!Long hairs do get wrapped around the brush bar so you have to defluff at times.
> Overall a good product, i wouldnt go back to the original floor tool.


How do you take them apart? I've borrowed the in laws Hetty because my dog bit through the wire of my hoover and a bit of fluff got stuck in the Airo! It says to use the switch to open but it isn't doing anything!


----------



## cbrookman (Jun 12, 2011)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Does anyone have one of these?
> 
> I have a Henry hoover and I've read about the Airo Brush attachment but not 100% convinced by it!
> 
> Blade seems to be starting to blow his coat, I keep finding clumps and tufts of hair everywhere so we need to be prepared!!


I would recommend this. Certainly works well on carpets but IMO it isn't designed for hard floors.


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/PetMate-Pet-Hair-Magnet-Yellow/dp/B0002DI4PI

This gets all the hair out of carpets and would probably off a suede carpet. You have to put a bit of effort in but then you can just pick up the clump of hair and it does work really well.


----------



## patterdalelass (Dec 7, 2012)

Deb87 said:


> How do you take them apart? I've borrowed the in laws Hetty because my dog bit through the wire of my hoover and a bit of fluff got stuck in the Airo! It says to use the switch to open but it isn't doing anything!


There are small screws to enable you to take it apart.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

missnaomi said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/PetMate-Pet-Hair-Magnet-Yellow/dp/B0002DI4PI
> 
> This gets all the hair out of carpets and would probably off a suede carpet. You have to put a bit of effort in but then you can just pick up the clump of hair and it does work really well.


I've got something similar but it's a rubber brush  It works wonders but is a bit time consuming when you have two stories of stairs haha x


----------

